
Visualization of US Distilleries Fighting Covid - photoJ
http://www.distilleriesfightingcovid.com/
======
photoJ
An SMU data science product.

------
morganpartee
Hey I worked on this!

Source for producers:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1iAzOOs4YL1N2LYIZycCF...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1iAzOOs4YL1N2LYIZycCF8uBGAFyQ8-3LL17OxRVJLfY/edit?usp=sharing)

Data from the American Distilling Institute (distilling.com), and the DHHS via
data.gov.

